# My new Alex Piwow Cobalts



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

I bought these two a few days ago. just starting to settle in. went from BB tank to semi planted community with different types of tetras and what not. so it took them a bit to setttle in. they are piwow jumbo gene cobalts. look forward to getting a few more discus.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Who's Alex Piwow?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I presume you got them from Jondis? 
Piwowarski

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qh0qow


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i sure did. thinking about grabbing the last one that mello has, too make them a trio. Are the stendker cobalts coming in soon april? i want to chek those out forsure.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice! How are they?


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

they ok jon! still taking awhile to settle, especially the smaller one. i saw her start to eat this morning tho. the bigger one with the great turq pattern is especially beautiful. pics dont do it justice. thanks again for the quality fish. hope to see them grow big like tthere known for. im loooking forward to getting another couple high quality fish.....you taking care of those wigglers??


----------

